# LGBT Kiwis: what's the most ignorant/homophobic thing they told you?



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2018)

Quite self-explanatory.
Share your stories in which they told you very dumb, homophobic or ignorant stuff.



Spoiler: My story



To me, it happened, very ironically, on an online support forum for LGBT people.
I'm married with a woman who I love with all my heart, but also have a soft spot for well built boys and gay erotica.
Well, when asking for advice/opinions, I got told that I was just a closeted homosexual who did not really love his wife and invalidated & locked her in a "loveless cis heterosexual/normative marriage", and would eventually leave her for some Chad's cock. 
Because "male bisexuality doesn't really exists, it's just a construct to invalidate & abuse women" (cit.).
So much for asking the opinion of what I thought were mature and seasoned people.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 7, 2018)

I hate the word homophobia. It sounds so wet. Some folks don't like us, it doesn't mean they _fear_ us. We're seen as limp wristed effeminates, they seriously don't experience any anxiety in that sense.

Most stupid thing they told me? Too long to list. I grew up in a very religious area, my immediate family was somewhat more open minded but even within my own family they had always been seen as far too permissive and very eccentric despite being devout people who did practice their religion.

"Gays are demonic", "They're the chosen hand picked priests of the devil", "You're damned", "God hates you", "I pray that all the sodomites will know fire and damnation" etc. Most didn't know I was when they said it to me, many of my more distant relations still don't when they enter one of their psychotic rants about how gay satanic jews are trying to destroy western culture and that gays invented AIDS.

I suppose I'm fairly desensetized to "homophobic" commentary. Even back then, when I had no intentions of being openly gay like I am now I suppose I just shrugged it off.

For a single comment....Yesterday I was told in total sincerity that there was a cabal of teenage rent boys in service to Hillary Clinton and the Freemasons trying to destroy the Catholic Church and that all gays were responsible for it? How does that rate?


----------



## dopy (Oct 7, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> there was a cabal of teenage rent boys in service to Hillary Clinton and the Freemasons trying to destroy the Catholic Church and that all gays were responsible for it


big if true


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 7, 2018)

"You're not LGBT because you're not a prancing flaming ANTIFA commie" lmao alright.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> "You're not LGBT because you're not a prancing flaming ANTIFA commie" lmao alright.


Didn't ANTIFA assault a LGBT pride rally just because they paraded close to a mosque?
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/anti-...rade-in-sweden-supposedly.39249/#post-3037149


----------



## Clop (Oct 7, 2018)

I've never heard any comment that I couldn't laugh off as preposterous or just obviously being a friend-joke, but I did feel slightly off-put when told that it was "brave" of me to just outright admit being bisexual. I felt patronized, like I couldn't handle some yeehaw country bumpkin calling me a faggot.

Fortunately I just brushed it off as a dumb comment as well. It's not like they had ill intentions anyway. Rural areas don't have it this well so why would I start a fuss?


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 7, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> "You're not LGBT because you're not a prancing flaming ANTIFA commie" lmao alright.



This. So much this too.

Damnest is he/she/zir who doth reject the voice of Tumblr. 
Because we're all deep in  MUH SOG INY


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 7, 2018)

One time I heard someone say "nigga u gay"


----------



## lil bitch (Oct 7, 2018)

i really hate when someone brings up how "horrid" same-sex intercourse is, as if that's all it means to be LGBT. totally, for the sex. "A MAN'S PENIS DOESN'T BELONG IN ANOTHER MAN'S ASSHOLE!" yeah, and your nose doesn't belong in the business of what two consenting adults do in their bedroom anyway, regardless of sexuality.

the things about aids also piss me off. i haven't met many people online who are homophobic, per se, but the one person who did kept on bringing up how all gays spread "AIDS" as if every single gay person on earth is spreading the shit like a vegan spreading avocado on toast. i get it- a lot of gays do spread it, but like, you do realize not every gay dude is an idiot and uses protection? not every gay person even likes gay sex. they even ignore the fact straight couples spread that shit too, it's ignorant shit like that i really hate. 

i'm not even a guy and all that pisses me off lmaooo


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm scared of gays


----------



## MetalParakeet (Oct 7, 2018)

I thought I was bisexual for awhile. Moved to another country just to move in with my first girlfriend and all.

I realized quickly that I wasn't bisexual but simply appreciated the female form...but from a distance.

Half of my LGBT friends were appalled when I came out as not actually bi. Instead of accepting that I experimented and found it wasn't for me, they told me I was pretending to be hetero and submitting to socetial pressures.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2018)

lil bitch said:


> the things about aids also piss me off. i haven't met many people online who are homophobic, per se, but the one person who did kept on bringing up how all gays spread "AIDS" as if every single gay person on earth is spreading the shit like a vegan spreading avocado on toast. i


I, for one, remember when Chris thought of homosexuality/bisexuality in the terms of an AIDS-like plague and so felt the need to write into his comics that he made an anti-gay vaccine from his blood and traveled in time to cure all the gays


----------



## lil bitch (Oct 7, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I, for one, remember when Chris thought of homosexuality/bisexuality in the terms of an AIDS-like plague and so felt the need to write into his comics that he made an anti-gay vaccine from his blood and traveled in time to cure all the gays



LMAO i remember that too. pretty ironic considering where chris is now


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2018)

MetalParakeet said:


> I thought I was bisexual for awhile. Moved to another country just to move in with my first girlfriend and all.
> 
> I realized quickly that I wasn't bisexual but simply appreciated the female form...but from a distance.
> 
> Half of my LGBT friends were appalled when I came out as not actually bi. Instead of accepting that I experimented and found it wasn't for me, they told me I was pretending to be hetero and submitting to socetial pressures.


That's what I meant. I have been quite surprised to find out there as much prejudice and discrimination in the LGBT community as in other, less open societal settings.

Something that irritated me to no end was the association Bisexual male = Repressed gay slut they made in that forum.
Like I'd spend my days at work sucking my coworkers' cocks while banging my female colleagues.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 7, 2018)

lil bitch said:


> LMAO i remember that too. pretty ironic considering where chris is now



He was lost once he lost the Sailor Moon poster and its aura of heterosexuality. As were we all.



Heinrich Himmler said:


> Something that irritated me to no end was the association Bisexual male = Repressed gay slut they made in that forum.
> Like I'd spend my days at work sucking my coworkers' cocks while banging my female colleagues.



I'd say that's a pretty popular normie perception of it, let alone a gay one. If you'd touch the same sex or ever seen gay smutt, you're gay by definition and just in denial. Dumb dumb.


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 7, 2018)

Being told I'm not really gay because I don't visit Tumblr.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Being told I'm not really gay because I don't visit Tumblr.


For a moment I wondered "is that serious" but then I thought about how's the world now, and died a little inside...
By the way, they told you that IRL or on the Internet?


----------



## Lez (Oct 7, 2018)

One time my boss was bragging about how she had a gaydar even thought she was trying to set me up with some guy she knew.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 7, 2018)

Perhaps it's a more ironic thing, but given that I'm not into men, I've had numerous gay men try and hit on me.  I've just made it a habit that when someone asks for my nudes, I just send them Chris-Chan's and once sent Shmorky's.  It worked rather well in shutting them up.  I just find it funny how gays will cry homophobia if a straight tries to convert them, but when they try to convert someone to being attracted to them, it's all of a sudden okay.  I should be able to choose who I want to fuck as much as they do.  People with double-standards and shit like that can go fuck themselves with a cheese grater.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh c'mon you motherfucking faggots, crank it up, I thought I could harvest some good insults/comebacks for special gender freaks but the best one is this?


Give Her The D said:


> Being told I'm not really gay because I don't visit Tumblr.


This one is just hilarious man, a hetero equivalent would just send my sides into deep space. You can do better fuckers.


----------



## sadstuck (Oct 7, 2018)

They told me I was a pathetic freak and that I must be a troll for being ogresexual. They even called Shrek drek!


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 7, 2018)

They called me gay because they caught me fencing naked with my roommate. But they're just ignorant. It's not gay if balls don't touch, everybody knows that.


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 7, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Oh c'mon you motherfucking faggots, crank it up, I thought I could harvest some good insults/comebacks for special gender freaks but the best one is this?
> 
> This one is just hilarious man, a hetero equivalent would just send my sides into deep space. You can do better fuckers.



It was just mostly a shitpost, but I can honest to God expect someone to say that.


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 7, 2018)

Grandma said "it's okay, I still love you!" I get that she meant well, but it just seems like a weird thing to say, I dunno


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

cunt bucket said:


> Grandma said "it's okay, I still love you!" I get that she meant well, but it just seems like a weird thing to say, I dunno


Lol she don't love you


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 7, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Perhaps it's a more ironic thing, but given that I'm not into men, I've had numerous gay men try and hit on me.  I've just made it a habit that when someone asks for my nudes, I just send them Chris-Chan's and once sent Shmorky's.  It worked rather well in shutting them up.  I just find it funny how gays will cry homophobia if a straight tries to convert them, but when they try to convert someone to being attracted to them, it's all of a sudden okay.  I should be able to choose who I want to fuck as much as they do.  People with double-standards and shit like that can go fuck themselves with a cheese grater.



A heterosexual furry?







About as likely as this I'm guessing. How have you survied the sea of dog cock?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 7, 2018)

it would be interesting to understand why this site is infested with LBGT subjects.
any theories?


----------



## Clintonberg (Oct 7, 2018)

The only thing that ever really offended me is when people assume sexuality is a choice. Like, nigga, why would I just choose to be a fag? 



Nazi vegeta said:


> it would be interesting to understand why this site is infested with LBGT subjects.
> any theories?


We're all gay on the internet.


----------



## sadstuck (Oct 7, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> it would be interesting to understand why this site is infested with LBGT subjects.
> any theories?


The Tumblr forum and Glip thread attracts drama-addicted tumblrinas.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Oct 7, 2018)

A former friend told me that it's okay if a gay couple adopt a child, but only if it's a girl, because if it's a boy it would be suspicious.


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 7, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> A former friend told me that it's okay if a gay couple adopt a child, but only if it's a girl, because if it's a boy it would be suspicious.


tf kind of logic is that lmao


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> A former friend told me that it's okay if a gay couple adopt a child, but only if it's a girl, because if it's a boy it would be suspicious.


I can easily see why he's a "former" friend.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 7, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> it would be interesting to understand why this site is infested with LBGT subjects.
> any theories?


Actually it's usually tranny shit because half the forum are troons. I find the gay shit refreshing tbh. Sadly the troons are making the queers seem normal smfh.


----------



## AshitPie (Oct 7, 2018)

"You know, when I was growing up we used to throw rocks are they gays." - My father
Awesome, thanks for telling me this.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 7, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> A heterosexual furry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I managed to turn all the people down normally by not being murry and purry.  It's stopped me from getting women as well, but most of the "women" are just dudes, so...


----------



## Bennett Beeny (Oct 7, 2018)

Nothing too bad despite spending a lot of my life in rural shitholes. The worst was putting two and two together on my own dad's logic. I heard him say at one time that all faggots got molested as a kid to get that way, and then way later he asked me if I was gay because I never brought girlfriends around. I've always kept my sexuality a big secret so I didn't mind the ignorant comments, but nigger the implications here are astounding. I'm pretty sure I've never been molested but goddamn sometimes you have to wonder.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 7, 2018)

"So which one of you two cooks and cleans?"


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 7, 2018)

Clintonberg said:


> The only thing that ever really offended me is when people assume sexuality is a choice. Like, nigga, why would I just choose to be a fag?


So you can be good at interior design and a fabulous hair dresser.


----------



## Lez (Oct 7, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> it would be interesting to understand why this site is infested with LBGT subjects.
> any theories?



Self-hate, probably.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

AshitPie said:


> "You know, when I was growing up we used to throw rocks are they gays." -


Those were the good days


----------



## Gus (Oct 7, 2018)

I've had my share of experiences, but I honestly couldn't say enough about any one of them to make a worthwhile post. It's just that I've never been able to retain specific memories for that kind of thing, because it selectively picks out the productive, interesting, meaningful, or fun information that comes to me and discards the rest.

I guess if I were to try and pin down an answer for the cause, I would say that it comes from how I conditioned myself to react to bullying and ostracisement early on in school. Instead of reacting with an attitude of "I wish I were more like you" and lamenting at normality and popularity being so out of reach, I simply thought "I wouldn't want to be like you" and let the scorn of people I didn't know become more and more meaningless to me over the years.

That said, I care deeply what those who are close say to me and I take serious consideration when someone logically criticizes me, but I surround myself with good friends, I've been blessed with a good immediate family, and I could hardly call random bigotry "logical criticism".


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Oct 8, 2018)

Never had this happen to me before.


----------



## Lillith1991 (Oct 8, 2018)

I've always found it hilarious I always got shit for not liking vaginas from straight women. They'd always throw huge bitch fits if I said anything bad about their cunts.

As a gay MtF tranny, I always loved dicks because they're just so much more appealing to vaginas. Even if I were topping someone, I'd prefer my bottom to have a dick, because vaginas are fucking disgusting.

I've always hated how vaginas smell and look. They look like soggy, rotting, roast beef.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 8, 2018)

Lillith1991 said:


> I've always found it hilarious I always got shit for not liking vaginas from straight women. They'd always throw huge bitch fits if I said anything bad about their cunts.
> 
> As a gay MtF tranny, I always loved dicks because they're just so much more appealing to vaginas. Even if I were topping someone, I'd prefer my bottom to have a dick, because vaginas are fucking disgusting.
> 
> I've always hated how vaginas smell and look. They look like soggy, rotting, roast beef.


Cool? I don't think you really needed to go into detail about that.


----------



## Eto (Oct 8, 2018)

When I came out as bi, I was asked if I liked it up the ass. Needless to say, that made me crack up a bit, as it was hilariously awkward.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 8, 2018)

Shway said:


> When I came out as bi, I was asked if I liked it up the ass. Needless to say, that made me crack up a bit, as it was hilariously awkward.


do you?


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 8, 2018)

Only fags like getting it up the ass.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 8, 2018)

Lillith1991 said:


> I've always found it hilarious I always got shit for not liking vaginas from straight women. They'd always throw huge bitch fits if I said anything bad about their cunts.
> 
> As a gay MtF tranny, I always loved dicks because they're just so much more appealing to vaginas. Even if I were topping someone, I'd prefer my bottom to have a dick, because vaginas are fucking disgusting.
> 
> I've always hated how vaginas smell and look. They look like soggy, rotting, roast beef.


MtF troon thinks vaginas are gross.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 8, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> Only fags like getting it up the ass.


I heard eating too much soy can result in an irresistible urge to seek out troon dick and shove it up your anal cavity.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 8, 2018)

Ignorant: The same people calling me a "dyke" and a "faggot" - Like how can I be both?

Homophobic: I can't really think of anything that stands out. Yay aging and drugs??



Lillith1991 said:


> As a gay MtF tranny, I always loved dicks because they're just so much more appealing to vaginas.



So does that mean you're hetero now?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 8, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> I heard eating too much soy can result in an irresistible urge to seek out troon dick and shove it up in your anal cavity.



If we follow this logic, every asian guy should be a faggot then.
mhh...You may be onto something


----------



## Petronella (Oct 8, 2018)

Some Tumblrina once told me I have "straight-passing privilege" because I'm married to a dude. That was a fun one.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Oct 8, 2018)

lil bitch said:


> i really hate when someone brings up how "horrid" same-sex intercourse is, as if that's all it means to be LGBT. totally, for the sex. "A MAN'S PENIS DOESN'T BELONG IN ANOTHER MAN'S ASSHOLE!" yeah, and your nose doesn't belong in the business of what two consenting adults do in their bedroom anyway, regardless of sexuality.


You have to admit that buttholes are objectively gross though. Science has proven this.




hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Ignorant: The same people calling me a "dyke" and a "faggot" - Like how can I be both?


Faggot isn't a gender neutral term? I suppose we'll need a new word to keep with the times, how does faggx sound?


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 8, 2018)

my mom told me to lol kys because I'm a half fag and it made me cri


----------



## Piss Clam (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm a heterosexual and I've have had many gay friends and co-workers, but lets be honest some of them act like fucking faggots and I tell them to stop acting like a faggot.

I don't go waving my dick around so why do they have to exaggerate their gayness.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Oct 8, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> it would be interesting to understand why this site is infested with LBGT subjects.
> any theories?


I gave this a good thought, came to two conclusions of why could be: (a) trannys here are not extremely batshit insane and can enjoy a good laugh like a normal person instead of sperging like a fucking retard or (b) this is the only place where faggots and trannies can be themselves, mock other freaks and not be berated by peers because muh lgbtstfu+ community.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 8, 2018)

@ConcernedAnon I was under the impression that "fag" was like the n-word way of saying "gay" Nobody really cares about women, and besides, two chicks making out is hot, so there's not really a female equivalent other than "lesbo" or "dyke" (the latter term is more of a negative/sexist commentary on a particular  'mannish' lesbian)

I guess a gender neutral term would be "queer" Though, like the n-word, we're taking it back. PORCHMONKEY!


----------



## lil bitch (Oct 8, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> You have to admit that buttholes are objectively gross though. Science has proven this.


well yeah, duh, of course. i'm not gonna say they ain't, i'm just sayin if people decide to do that type of stuff it's their business.


----------



## sperginity (Oct 8, 2018)

Probably all kinds of shit, I wasn't listening and/or was high


----------



## heathercho (Oct 8, 2018)

Lillith1991 said:


> As a gay MtF tranny



Troons get the ovens.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Oct 8, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> @ConcernedAnon I was under the impression that "fag" was like the n-word way of saying "gay" Nobody really cares about women, and besides, two chicks making out is hot, so there's not really a female equivalent other than "lesbo" or "dyke" (the latter term is more of a negative/sexist commentary on a particular  'mannish' lesbian)
> 
> I guess a gender neutral term would be "queer" Though, like the n-word, we're taking it back. PORCHMONKEY!



Yeah, it seems like queer is pretty much defanged now, and I wonder if they'll manage to defang faggot too? I figure it probably won't even be attempted, but who knows.




lil bitch said:


> well yeah, duh, of course. i'm not gonna say they ain't, i'm just sayin if people decide to do that type of stuff it's their business.



I wish more people would argue from that angle honestly. Too many people get all up their own ass with meaningless moralizing when the bottom line is just a simple argument about freedom.


----------



## Lillith1991 (Oct 9, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> You have to admit that buttholes are objectively gross though. Science has proven this.
> 
> 
> 
> Faggot isn't a gender neutral term? I suppose we'll need a new word to keep with the times, how does faggx sound?



Vaginas are objectively the most disgusting thing about sex. The only things that comes out of buttholes is shit.

Yeast infections and periods are truly more disgusting than dealing with shit during sex.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 9, 2018)

Shit to me is one of the grossest fluids that comes out of the human body next to pus and fat, so I dunno. Yeast and periods can be avoided. 

Maybe someone needs to rank fluids on a grossness list.


----------



## Gingervitis (Oct 9, 2018)

So I’m wondering now, since people here apprently don’t like anal, what types of sex do you like? I assume blowjobs, of course, and I know not to stick one peepee in the other, but what else?


----------



## r00 (Oct 9, 2018)

Lillith1991 said:


> Vaginas are objectively the most disgusting thing about sex. The only things that comes out of buttholes is shit.
> 
> Yeast infections and periods are truly more disgusting than dealing with shit during sex.



Shit is made of bacteria and other things the human body wants no part of. We are supposed to be inherently averse to it. 
Stay away from yeasty skanks and you won't have to deal with yeasty pussies. Anyone who can't handle a little bit of period blood needs to man up, stop being such a baby and get stuck in. It's not going to kill you.


----------



## Umaibae (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm a woman and have never had a yeast infection, so I'm very curious what kind of rank vag these folks have been around.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 9, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> Maybe someone needs to rank fluids on a grossness list.



Shit
Puke
Piss
Period blood
Pus
Snot
Blood
Spit


----------



## r00 (Oct 9, 2018)

Umaibae said:


> I'm very curious what kind of rank vag these folks have been around.



This is a thread for gays, and the yeast-shaming is coming from a lonely Redditer, so presumably none.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 9, 2018)

Gingervitis said:


> So I’m wondering now, since people here apprently don’t like anal, what types of sex do you like? I assume blowjobs, of course, and I know not to stick one peepee in the other, but what else?



Anal is best mang. We got some traumatised altar boys in here or something?

69's pretty popular in my experience, but you've really gotta have the right size difference to do it properly otherwise oww.

Sounding is fucking disturbing and extra haram.


----------



## Pai (Oct 9, 2018)

When I came out as bi, my partner's first question was, "can we finally have a threesome with another girl?"

gdi


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 9, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> Shit to me is one of the grossest fluids that comes out of the human body next to pus and fat, so I dunno. Yeast and periods can be avoided.
> 
> Maybe someone needs to rank fluids on a grossness list.



Anal sex only involves shit if the receptive partner hasn't cleaned themselves out properly, which is actually a very quick and easy process. I don't know if yeast infections and menstrual blood are quite so easy to avoid, at least not without some kind of medical intervention.


----------



## sperginity (Oct 9, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Shit
> Puke
> Piss
> Period blood
> ...


Missing items:

Sputum
Bile
Semen
Lochia
Joint fluid
Pleural/peritineal/pericardial fluids
Amniotic fluid
CSF (spinal fluid)
Breast malk
Tears

I think that's everything...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 9, 2018)

Other than cum, tears, bile and sputum/phlegm (I had to look that one up) when would anyone other than a doctor or parent * encounter any of those things?

* - reason 1001 to not breed. TIL what "Lochia" is. :islamic:


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> Shit to me is one of the grossest fluids that comes out of the human body next to pus and fat, so I dunno. Yeast and periods can be avoided.
> 
> Maybe someone needs to rank fluids on a grossness list.



If your shit is a fluid you have a really bad diet.


----------



## Rev (Oct 9, 2018)

Has anyones parents straight up asked them if they were gay?
Mine did a couple times and it was super awkward. Ive had strangers ask me the too but its just so much more awkward when my parents asked.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Oct 10, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> Anal is best mang.



Yeah, I don't get the dislike either.  To me, it's one of the great things about being gay, either end!


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 10, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> If your shit is a fluid you have a really bad diet.


A real _shitty_ diet. Thank you I'll be here all week.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 10, 2018)

sperginity said:


> Missing items:
> 
> Sputum
> Bile
> ...


smegma


----------



## Lamy 2000 (Oct 10, 2018)

I've literally not had a single person in my life berate me for being something other than heterosexual. 

What happens instead is that some people find out this trait about me, then immediately assume that they can confide in me how much they hate men, white people, "problematic" individuals, and whatever other trendy boogymen SJWs have come up with them.

They end up stunned with shock when I tell them I don't appreciate their ignorant and hateful opinions.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 10, 2018)

"Wait, so you're NOT a lesbian anymore?"

I haven't identified as a lesbian in a good... five years. But every time I mention liking guys, people who aren't my friends act like it's something new. (Plus I'm not even a girl anymore  )


----------



## Yes Man (Oct 10, 2018)

Haha, the most ignorant thing I've been told was that I wasn't allowed to enter the house of a friend while I was in middle school, for self identifying as bi. Her parents were insane christians, you know how it is.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes Man said:


> Haha, the most ignorant thing I've been told was that I wasn't allowed to enter the house of a friend while I was in middle school, for self identifying as bi. Her parents were insane christians, you know how it is.


How does any pre-teen identify as anything but straight so openly?


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 10, 2018)

Meanwhile in the UK 13 year old boygirls be like.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 10, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> Meanwhile in the UK 13 year old boygirls be like.


I wouldn't even let my 16 year old daughter wear that shit if I had one, Jesus Christ.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 10, 2018)

Rev said:


> Has anyones parents straight up asked them if they were gay?
> Mine did a couple times and it was super awkward. Ive had strangers ask me the too but its just so much more awkward when my parents asked.



My mom asked me if my brother was gay. I responded with something along the lines of "IDK. If you care so much, why not ask him?" Of course, I went and told him what our mom had asked me. His response was like "huhwhut?" which isn't a yes or a no, but really I don't care if he's queer or not. I guess our mom hopes he will sow his seed, since I will never use my uterus for its intended purpose.

I was the one who told my mom I was bi. She told me I should pick a side.


----------



## polonium (Nov 5, 2018)

I had a drunk friend-of-a-friend ask me in-depth questions about anal which was pretty odd, and people often say some fairly homophobic things before they find out I'm gay, since I'm not a glitter-bombing fairy so that's always worth a chuckle when they find out.

I called someone a faggot out loud (meaning the internet use of the word) and my partner got really huffy about it so I guess I'm just as bad


e. When I was bringing my partner home to meet my parents (who still live on the other side of the planet) we were going to stay at their house, and we were all on a family video call to plan the trip (yes I know) and my dad made a joke about having put bunk beds in my old room for my sister's kids when they stay over, and he said something about having to decide who was going to be top and who was going to be bottom and my sister freaked out about not saying that kind of thing but he didn't even realise what he'd said could be taken that way and then got all embarrassed. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 5, 2018)

polonium said:


> I called someone a faggot out loud (meaning the internet use of the word) and my partner got really huffy about it so I guess I'm just as bad


Wow what a faggot.


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 6, 2018)

I'll be blunt, all you fags and dykes aren't normal and for the most part no one in mainstream America likes you. Kill yourself and while you're at it, kill some people. Let's free up this country of some people. Fuck everyone......

If you'll excuse me, I'm gonna shave my balls with this edge.



Yes Man said:


> Haha, the most ignorant thing I've been told was that I wasn't allowed to enter the house of a friend while I was in middle school, for self identifying as bi. Her parents were insane christians, you know how it is.


You're a degenerate pervert, the parents were justified. Bi people are just sick queers who aren't ballsy enough to be fags.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2018)

Got called a sociopath by an old lady.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Nov 6, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> Faggot isn't a gender neutral term? I suppose we'll need a new word to keep with the times, how does faggx sound?



as I see it, faggotry is a state of mind rather than a sexuality
example: the kind of lads who are nowadays call 'fuckboys' would definitely have been ridiculed and called faggots 20 years ago, regardless of their sexuality - and quite right too


----------



## maIware (May 22, 2020)

whenever i've been called a faggot even though

1. i'm actually a girl
2. i'm bi not fully gay.

i don't mind being picked on for being bi bc it happens to everyone, but i despise the word "faggot"


----------



## Xarpho (May 22, 2020)

maIware said:


> whenever i've been called a faggot even though
> 
> 1. i'm actually a girl
> 2. i'm bi not fully gay.


Have you ever started a thread in 4chan or other similar sites? Well, there's your answer.


----------



## maIware (May 22, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> Have you ever started a thread in 4chan or other similar sites? Well, there's your answer.


no but i did consider creating a 4chan once


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 22, 2020)

maIware said:


> whenever i've been called a faggot even though
> 
> 1. i'm actually a girl
> 2. i'm bi not fully gay.
> ...


Shut up, tranny.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 23, 2020)

Been called a faggot a few times, but that doesn't bother me since I use the word as well. 

Honestly I've had more issues within the LGBT community than I have with straight people. The community really doesn't like a gay who wants a normal monogamous relationship, leans to the right politically and doesn't endorse the degeneracy you'll often find within the community.


----------



## maIware (May 23, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Shut up, tranny.



no you shut up.

and i'm cisgender jokes on you


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 23, 2020)

maIware said:


> no you shut up.
> 
> and i'm cisgender jokes on you


Joke on you.


----------



## maIware (May 23, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Joke on you.


ok.


----------



## vertexwindi (May 24, 2020)

Oh shit, I completely forgot about this story until seeing this thread pop up again.

A couple of years ago when me and a friend were talking, I told her in confidence about a guy I was hooking up with. She thought it was so cool I was into dicks that she went ahead and outed me to everyone in our friend circle much to my displeasure. She didn't even apologize for it. Most of them didn't care except for one friend who kept telling everyone about my love for wang and constantly called me a faggot as a dumb joke. I told him to knock that shit off but he kept doing it, so I ditched both him and the chick that outed me pretty quickly after that. Dunno what that guy's deal was, he was super camp and flamboyant and into shit like theater and dressing up yet he was super disgusted by homosexuals so I think he was buried deep in the closet or something.

Funnily enough a colleague ended up outing me by accident a few years later and he apologized and nobody gave a fuck. Weird how hard that is for some people.


----------



## TungstenCarbide (May 24, 2020)

Once my sister told me that "fags are so whiny and have such a victim complex that we should make a country just for them and ship them there, like with J3ws". Now, six years later, she's sperging about troons and how Hungary are violating their human rights, and that illnesses don't affect male and females in different ways and WHAT IF SOMEBODY IS BORN IN THE WRONG BODY!!11!!1

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 24, 2020)

vertexwindi said:


> Oh shit, I completely forgot about this story until seeing this thread pop up again.
> 
> A couple of years ago when me and a friend were talking, I told her in confidence about a guy I was hooking up with. She thought it was so cool I was into dicks that she went ahead and outed me to everyone in our friend circle much to my displeasure. She didn't even apologize for it. Most of them didn't care except for one friend who kept telling everyone about my love for wang and constantly called me a faggot as a dumb joke. I told him to knock that shit off but he kept doing it, so I ditched both him and the chick that outed me pretty quickly after that. Dunno what that guy's deal was, he was super camp and flamboyant and into shit like theater and dressing up yet he was super disgusted by homosexuals so I think he was buried deep in the closet or something.
> 
> Funnily enough a colleague ended up outing me by accident a few years later and he apologized and nobody gave a fuck. Weird how hard that is for some people.


Vertexwindi is a faggot!!!!


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 24, 2020)

TungstenCarbide said:


> "fags are so whiny and have such a victim complex that we should make a country just for them and ship them there, like with J3ws".


Based sister.


----------



## Banditotron (May 25, 2020)

Trannies and feminists are in an eternal war to see who can come up with the most homophobic things to say. Meanwhile, across the world, Islam takes matters into it's own hands and gives us free flying lessons.


Although as a non snide answer, the most homphobic things people have said to me were said by my Fundie Christian Aunt, my chronically woke brother, and my incredibly double plus good woke "theory" teacher.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jun 6, 2020)

Is this the general lgbt kiwi thread? I thought there was just one called "lgbt kiwis" but now I can't find it.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jun 6, 2020)

I enjoy eating Mexican food so much that sometimes people tell me I cannot be gay because I love eating tacos.

Heh.  Pun-ishing me like that over my sexual orientation.


----------



## Maxliam (Jun 6, 2020)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> I enjoy eating Mexican food so much that sometimes people tell me I cannot be gay because I love eating tacos.
> 
> Heh.  Pun-ishing me like that over my sexual orientation.


Trick them by also driving a Subaru so they'll think you're a dyke trapped in a fag's body.


----------

